# Funny Halloween 3D Animated Short



## Carlos Vivas (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey guys I just want to share with you a little funny Halloween animated short I made...Enjoy!






Carlos Vivas
www.carlosvivas.com


----------



## Walter (Oct 11, 2013)

GREAT STUFF !!! I will visit your website - thanks for posting Carlos.


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

Good Job. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Carlos Vivas (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you guys!


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

Super cool!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very amusing. Nice work on the animation.


----------



## Peterg42 (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice video ! Love it ...


----------



## Peterg42 (Sep 13, 2014)

So fummy!!!


----------

